# 1972 Snow Trac ST4 for sale



## Melensdad

Hey guys, mine looks better than this one!!! And mine is not for sale, but I thought I would offer all you jealous folks a chance to be just like me and own a Snow Trac too. I know you are jealous. And you will be extra-double jealous when I get the new pink flamingo & plam tree interior installed in mine. Anyway, here is your chance to own a running Snow Trac!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SNOW-TRAC-ST4-TRACKED-VW-ENGINE-OFF-ROAD-QUAD-4X4-JEEP_W0QQitemZ4583091248QQcategoryZ9883QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dargo

Man, those things are Cool!!  How are they on rough rutted terrain?  Or, are they more suited for snow or wet swampy (soft) conditons?


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, they will go anywhere.  They are best suited to something that the tracks can slip on a little bit.  That said, I've driven mine on grass a few times and it can tear the tracks off if they are not tight enough.  Mine are not tight enough, at least my right track is not tight enough.  However on gravel, sand, snow, etc you can't stop the thing, at least in my limited experience there is nothing that will.  It has tons of low end power and can climb something like a 60 degree slope?!?  

I really need to get some current pictures of mine.  It is mostly together right now, only the fuel tank is out.  I've got to get that back and installed before the end of the month.  The first week of November it gets delivered to the local High School auto shop class.  They are going to due a tune up, oil change, and install some new parts I have (coil, pulleys, air filter, etc).  Nothing major but they figure it is the only time they will ever have to work on one of these.


----------



## bczoom

resurrecting.


----------



## Melensdad

Here is a photo of a Snow Trac that I tried (but failed) to purchase. This one is also still for sale. It is currently located in France. If I recall correctly, they are asking about US$7500.00 for this one, plus figure another $3000 to $4000 to get it into the US.

I actually liked this one, but you will notice the tracks are pretty rough. The paint is obviously in tough shape but most of parts seem to be there on the inside and the outside. This one actually had the most complete interior of any that I looked into.


----------



## johnday

That thing looks like a lot of fun. I really like the flag painted on the hood. Does yours have the VW engine too?


----------



## Melensdad

johnday said:
			
		

> That thing looks like a lot of fun. I really like the flag painted on the hood. Does yours have the VW engine too?




John,

I took a bunch of photos last night, I will start up a thread later today(?) and post the photos of my Snow Trac.  But to answer your question, yes mine is VW powered.  In fact I believe all of them use the same base engine, it is a Flat-4 VW industrial engine that is actaully very similar, only heavier built, than the old VW Beetle engine.  The gearbox is also straight from a VW.  Aktiv cut a deal with VW in the late 1950's or very early 60's to supply them with engines and transmissions.  Most everything else that I can tell was made in the Swedish factory other than the engine/transmission.


----------



## Av8r3400

How does the steering mechanism work on these?  Steering wheel???


----------



## Melensdad

Yes, the reason the Snow Trac was so revolutionary, and the reason they are still popular and in demand is that they drive like a car.  They have a steering wheel, brake, clutch, 4 speed manual tranny and accelerator just like a car.  If you go over to the Tractor threads, you can look up my thread on my Snow Trac.  There is at least one photo of the interior where you can see (from a distance) the operators area.


----------



## Cowboyjg

You have not indicated how much $ you want for your little toy. I might be interested. Actually I AM interested! can i afford it is another story...


----------



## Melensdad

Well MINE is not for sale. The one I posted in this forum was posted on Ebay a few weeks ago. The one on EBAY was sold for under $2000 which is the lowest price I have ever seen for a running unit. In fact that one sold for 1/2 the price of a low priced unit and 1/5 the price of a decent runner.

If you want to see my Snow Trac, you can go here :  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=517

And you can also go here to help me by answering a poll question I asked:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=900


----------

